# MY CAR>>>FINALLY



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

this is my 93 e-model converted to se....going to be se-r very soon.









w/b14 se-r wheels








what it looks like now.








clean lights....ive got orange corner ambers now. center lights are off a honda accord front markers.. cool look. and the car doesnt run hot from blocking the radiator cores








ga16 for now








sr20








some of my turbo parts








bov and ic piping









more pix to come later


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats the hks ss bov correct? are those recirculatable?

or do you not need to recirc it on that model?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

its not an hks bov. its a wanna be hks ssq. i think they bit the style very well. you have to buy an adapter to recirculate it but you can do it. the last two b13 sr20det it was on..i.t was never recirculated....the only problem with idea is when you would rev down....there would be a slight rpm drop....several hundred rpm and it woudl jump back to teh norm.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't think your clutch should be unwrapped and hangin out like that. 

Are you doing any Ecu upgrades such as JWT? What exhaust and intercooler are you running?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Your car is looking very nice Kam.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

u12 ecu. from andreas. everything is wrapped up in my room, had to take it out for a photo shot.

rotors came in today....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what pads you running with those?? Are you adding SS lines too??


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

im running some stock pads stock lines....im not sure what brand but there as close to oem as i wanna be. im gonna upgrade later sometime.


----------

